# Wife has been cheating for 2 years - Moved Out



## Excursionboy1984 (Jul 28, 2011)

I found out last year that my wife is cheating on me with another guy for over a year and a half now, we have a 4 year old son together that I take care of a 100 percent because she goes out every weekend blows her money and is cheating on me, she never spends any time with us, she has been on this guys phone plan and last year he sent me pictures of them together kissing, and her doing an act on him, I have all these pictures is it safe to say I can get her on adultry and is she entitled to anything..... She has also SENT ME PICTURES OF HER LOVER WITH MY SON.

also I work 2 jobs, and while I am doing all this she doesnt contribute to anything, does not clean, does not cook, does not play with our son, I have to do the laundry, and everything around the house.

And keep in mind she works also. but does not help out one bit
11 months ago

I have never hit her or cheated on her, no dometsic disputes, during this time of messing around with this guy she has still done stuff with me which is disgusting, she is such a horrible person
11 months ago

we live in south carolina, she swears up and down this is photo shopped which there is no way, is it possible to honestly manipulate an image of my wife performing oral on another guy
11 months ago

I am a good provider, i buy my son all his toys, diapers, I am romantic, and the sad thing is she knows I adore her, she hasnt cooked in over a 2 YEARS I think its pathetic.

She moved out july 5th and i have not seen her or my Son since. She moved to atlanta and is now living with the same boyfriend that has ruined my life.

My inlaws are backing my completely with statements addressing how she is a horrible mother.

Do you guys think i will get custody of my boy I even have a email from her that states this:

I hate you, Im not dating Brandon anymore. I found a new guy that will let me live with him. I dont want aidan keep him. this is proof that you need to move on. Im so tired of you blowing up my phone and bothering me. I want a new family, i want nothing with you. I gave you evidence to do what you wish in court. Now just hurry up and do it. I dont want you or Aidan. And proof of the new guy that scared away Brandon. And the reason I was bleeding and needed to go the ER was because i aborted Brandons 4th child and it didnt take in my body. Too bad you could never get me pregnant. 

My Son is Aidan F.Y.I


Why has this happened to me.....


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

See a lawyer immediately. She cannot move your son without your ok. File for divorce ASAP.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

lawyer up


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Get your son!!!!

Consult child protective services and get a lawyer pronto!!

You do not have time to waste!! 

File for 100% child custody in south Carolina.

No time to wallow! Your child's welfare is at risk with your disturbed wife.

Divorce is your best option. But get moving on protecting your child!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whammy (Apr 22, 2011)

troll


----------



## Excursionboy1984 (Jul 28, 2011)

I have retained a lawyer....I WANT CUSTODY DO YOU GUYS THINK I WILL GET HIM BACK.....


----------



## Excursionboy1984 (Jul 28, 2011)

what do you guys think my odds are


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Excursionboy1984 said:


> what do you guys think my odds are


better question for your lawyer, isn't it?


----------



## Excursionboy1984 (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah just wondering if anybody on here has gone through this....


----------



## BigBri (Jul 22, 2011)

You should get custody because she obviously abandoned him(child). Save all the texts and pics as evidence of her behavior. To think there are couples who can't have children and are desperately pining for one, and this sick woman is abandoning her own. I'm totally at a loss?????????????


----------



## Excursionboy1984 (Jul 28, 2011)

well she took my child with her, and he is living with her boyfriend also.....


----------



## tummy2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Go get him if she doesnt want him..... if she is that eager to get rid of your son, maybe she will make this easy right now.. Do it while she is still in this selfish state of mind... Otehrwise you risk her coming out of this moronic state and actually fighting you for everything.... The most important thing is your boy


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Call the police there and file a report of kidnapping. Let the police go get your son for you, so there's a record of it all.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 22, 2011)

Yup... call the cops Once the judge takes a look at the text, there is no way he is gonna let her be the primary custodian. She [email protected] big time. These are the parents who usaully come back seeking reconciliation with the child years later only to be shunned and snubbed by them. Then asking for forgiveness for the loss of years. Sorry, but these people should burn.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

If you think you can't afford a lawyer, just go to United Way and ask them to help you find someone you can afford.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

Why didn't you file kidnapping charges agst her---she has NO RIGHT TO TAKE HIM OUT OF STATE

If you go to court, you will get full custody, as more than likely she won't even show up

1st get him back, if he is not back go to the police, and file your complaint against her for taking the kid---after you get him back, then file your D.----do nothing till you get him back with you---cuz she is obviously a nut case, and might go off the deep end


----------



## thegreatsideswipe (Jul 18, 2011)

jnj express said:


> Why didn't you file kidnapping charges agst her---she has NO RIGHT TO TAKE HIM OUT OF STATE
> 
> If you go to court, you will get full custody, as more than likely she won't even show up
> 
> 1st get him back, if he is not back go to the police, and file your complaint against her for taking the kid---after you get him back, then file your D.----do nothing till you get him back with you---cuz she is obviously a nut case, and might go off the deep end


I concur.

Wtf 4th child dont they know how to use protection.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Excursionboy1984 (Jul 28, 2011)

Went to the police almost a month ago they say its not kidnapping because he is with his mother, what a sad state of affairs this country has become, I meet with my lawyer on monday to file for temporary custody.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

If you get the court order---then she can't remove him from the state---then it becomes kidnap

Sounds like she won't fight you---do what you must, and just let her go on with her own life---obviously she doesn't want you in it---so accomadate her


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Click on the link below my signature regarding dadsdivorce.com: Lessons Learned - Before and During


----------

